# New to the Inland Emipre, looking for sources to buy lumber



## pknight (Oct 4, 2009)

I have recently moved into the Inland Empire region of California. (The Army sent me, not by choice!) As a result I have lost all of my contacts for purchasing hardwood lumber and sheet goods. I am not terribly impressed with the selection, or pricing, at the Big Box stores, and the phone book for the closest city hasn't yielded anything yet. And the closest sources I can find at the moment are over 4hrs away, one way!

I would greatly appreciate any leads from members in the Barstow/Victorville/Apple Valley area.

Thanks in advance.

-Peter


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I buy from Bohnhoff Lumber in Los Angeles. Best prices and selection
of domestic hardwoods in So. Cal. Other shops may carry more exotics
but if you need 12 and 16/4 wood chances are all other suppliers
in the area are buying it from Bohnhoff. Almost everything is in 
the rough there but they can plane it for you if you want.

For plywood, get a B2B phone book and look up plywood and lumber - 
you'll find the dealers that serve the industry. Their selection will
be superior and you'll find you get a better quality/value ratio 
in sheet goods buying from specialist dealers. They sell the stuff
by the truckload and remember, lots of it comes off ships porting 
in Los Angeles and goes on trains from there serving all the Western
states, so being where you are you are much closer to the source
than you realize.


----------



## pknight (Oct 4, 2009)

Loren, 
Thanks for the tip. i will certainly put that one in the rolodex.

In my prior life I was a wholesaler to the Ag/landscape industry in Orlando, Florida, so anything I needed was three phone calls away, max. I'm finding that businesses are a little more tight lipped here… which is probably a good thing for them, but frustrating to me!

I'm currently about an hour away from Barstow…. Honestly in the middle of nowhere, so I look to reduce drive time as much as possible, can't afford many dry runs. Thanks again.

-Peter


----------



## Kelby (Oct 19, 2011)

Peter, the best deal in SoCal on hardwoods is Kelly-Wright Hardwoods in Anaheim. Their prices are really low, and they carry great material. Note that they will not let you pick the lumber out yourself, but if you tell them it's for a woodworking project and what you would like, they will always make you happy.

If you want to be super picky, or if you want something really exotic, try Austin Hardwood and Hardware in Santa Ana. Incredible selection of every weird wood you can imagine. Unfortunately, the prices tend to match.

I don't know of anyplace closer to where you live.


----------



## HawkDriver (Mar 11, 2011)

Peter,
I work down at Barstow-Daggett. Unfortunately there is nothing in Barstow/Apple Valley/Victorville. Answer Wood Products down in Rancho Cucomonga was my favorite place, but they closed down a little over a month ago. I have used Reel Lumber in Riverside, the selection and prices aren't the best, but the service is friendly and it's about an hour and a half from Barstow. Next time I make a run, I plan on trying Peterman Lumber in Fontana.

I have friends living in Redondo Beach so next time I go for a visit I will try Bonhoff, I have heard really good things about them.


----------



## pknight (Oct 4, 2009)

All- Thanks so much for the tips. I certaintly appreciate them.

Patrick, Thanks for the tip, I'll have to wait until Four day to check our Reel or Peterman. My HH6 is starting to mutter something about her projects needing to me on the METL! =)


----------



## RibsBrisket4me (Jul 17, 2011)

Peter, I buy my oak, cherry, maple and walnut mail order from Wall Lumber. You actually buy from them by calling them and a real person answers. They have been great to me.


----------



## ed220 (Feb 9, 2009)

You might want to try Ganahl lumber. They are in Corona and Anaheim. Or Reel Lumber in Riverside.. They have decent stock especially Ganahl in Anaheim They have a huge warehouse with all the species.Unfortunately where you are it's going to be a drive. I live in Riverside.. Hope that helps.


----------



## SchottFamily (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks for the info, folks - I was just about to post the same question. Has anyone had any luck with Barr lumber in San Berdoo?


----------



## CaliforniaCornhusker (Nov 9, 2014)

I just went to Peterman Lumber in Fontana yesterday and I have to say that I was pleased with my trip. However, this was my first ever trip to a lumber yard for hardwood so I don't know if I paid what I should have but everyone in the place was great and they let me rummage through the wood by myself for however long I wanted to.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

This has help me find what I needed a few times.

http://www.woodfinder.com/


----------

